# Craftsman snowblower problem



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, I have a craftsman snowblower model #536-886350. I used it a few weeks ago and it worked fine, but I tried to use it during the last storm and the auger would stoponce it reached a pile of snow, which it never used to do. I changed the belt and lubricated everything that I could. I operated it with the cover off and the belt engages when I hold down the handle, but as soon as it meets a little resistance, the auger stops turning, but the wheel continues to turn, like there is not enough tension on the belt. Does anyone have any idea what this is? I took the whole thing apart and have no idea what it is. THanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Probably a shearpin on the auger..


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just checked the shear pins and they are fine. Any other ideas? We are supposed to get over a foot tomorrow and I don't feel like shoveling. Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... If it was me,.. With the machine *OFF*,... Turn the auger by hand,.. Does it turn,..?? 

If so, keep turning it til you find where it Ain't turning...
Somewhere, about there, there's probably a drive pin, roll pin, or shear pin that Broken...
Possibly a stripped Gear...


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

The auger doesn't turn by hand, but when I turn the impeller it turns the auger and I don't see anything wrong. Is that normal? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

I can still almost guarantee that is a shear pin. Sometimes they don't look broken from the outside, you almsot have to take them out to see them.


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

The shear pins are the 2 bolts on the auger shaft, right? I took the left one out and it was not broken, I started to take the right one out and the whole bole spun as I was turning it, so I figured it wasn't broken. I know that one of them definitely isn't broken and I think the other one is ok. The one thing that I noticed is that they don't look like shear bolts, they look like regular bolts. There is no indent where it would snap off. I had the blower serviced about 4 years ago and I think they may have replaced them, maybe they used the wrong bolts. If the bolts don't shear, what damaged is caused? thanks


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

Shear bolts do look a lot like regular bolts, usually just thinner than you would expect.

If the shear bolts dont bust you could bust all sorts of goodies from the axles to gears to chains. Can you take the bottom off the chassis and see what it looks like?


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

I took it apart and it looks normal. The only thing that I haven't checked is inside the middle of the auger shaft where the gears that turn the auger are located, because it's a pain in the neck to take apart.


----------



## jkitchen (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an older craftsman snowblower from like 80's, in front by the auger there's a differential. if yours has one, maybe check that to ensure there's enough oil in it.


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

Best thing at this point is to probably run down the list of everything it could possibly be.

1) Shear pins - check
2) Check gearing/axles
3) Check all fluid levels
4) Adjust belt and cable tensions

If these are all goods, perhaps there is something unique with this model (Which I am not familiar with) that is causing slippage such as some sort of clutch, differential, etc.


----------



## dcdc (Apr 10, 2010)

If the impeller turn when the auger would stoponce it reached a pile of snow, that means there is something wrong inside the worngear box, the key or the brass gear is streap.


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

ok, thanks. i'll have to take it apart and look at it. If there is something wrong, will I be able to replace it or would I have to buy a new machine?


----------

